
Give natural history museums back to the grown-ups – Aeon Ideas - pavel_lishin
https://aeon.co/ideas/give-natural-history-museums-back-to-the-grown-ups
======
pavel_lishin
Or, in other words, " _When I was a child, museums were fun! But now that I 'm
an adult, they're full of annoying children! What gives?_"

